# Easy Way to Get Started Brewing Beer



## deejaydebi

Hi All -

I am new to smoking but I've been brewing beer for a long time! Brewing beer is pretty easy but like most things there are basic rules.

I good way to get started is with a small kits called Mr Beer. It only makes about 2.5 gallons at a time, takes almost no space (you wives will like that) and it's cheap! You may not like brewing and you'll only be out a few dollars. If you like it it's a good place to learn the in and outs on a small scale.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/microbrew.htm

I have a small website you can check out to compare different way of brewing and a small PDF book (only 88 pages) you can review to help you decide  - it's free just helping people get started.



Debi


----------



## cheech

Debi thanks for sharing, there is something nice about brewing your own. Not only is it easy to make but drinking it is equally easy


----------



## jabo

I sent a link to my wife so she can get me one for Christmas.

Thanks!

Jamie


----------



## deejaydebi

I think you'll be amazed at just how simple making beer at home is!

Just DON"T mistake the Mr. Beer kit with the Beer machine they sell at WalMart. Not only is it about 5 time more expensive but I can send you to a forum where a ton of folks are trying to get it to work right.

MR BEER is the one you want! Let me know when you get started I'll send you a Brew log spreadsheet.

Debi


----------



## deejaydebi

Oh BTW - Don't let the brew books intimitdate you. They make home brewing sound like rocket science. It can be almost a simple as making a cup of tea (except for the bottling).

Have Fun
Debi


----------



## cheech

nice website Debi when are you going to have a meat smoking .pdf?


----------



## deejaydebi

You mean ....



Made this for my niece in Tenesse.

Debi


http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## deejaydebi

Thanks I compiled alot of stuff before my first smoke! LOL


----------



## cheech

Very nice job,

Boy that will teach me to be sarcastic


----------



## mohntr

Nice sites Debi.  Question for you, how hard is it to create a PDF file?  

Thanks

MoHntr


----------



## deejaydebi

It's just a matter of pushing a menu button to make a PDF file if you have Adobe Acrobat. If you don't go here:

http://createpdf.adobe.com/?v=AHP

You do have to register but it's free and easy just follow the prompts.


----------



## mohntr

Thanks for the quick reply.  I'm going to check into the PDF file.

MoHntr


----------



## deejaydebi

Sorry Cheech 

I never really intended to go public with the smoking site because it's alot of copied info not my own work. I'm not sure how copyrights work on the internet. All the other sites are my own work so there open to everyone.  I don't suppose sharing with you guys can get me into trouble.


----------



## cheech

Well thanks for sharing.

By the way I have used a Free pdf software too I have used pdf995.com

Also a very nice and easy software to use


----------



## mohntr

Hey Debi, in regards to creating PDF's which file am I supposed to download from the link you sent.  It looks like it is 9.99 month or 99.99 per  year.  

Thanks,

MoHntr


----------



## deejaydebi

I know there's a freeware or shareware program somewhere to make PDF files but I couldn't find it for you.


----------



## cheech

Just try pdf995.com that one is free the 10.00 charge is if you do not want the popup ads but honestly they are not that bad


----------



## deejaydebi

I think this is the one I was thinking of:

http://www.primopdf.com/

It's free and no popups. Try a few and see what you like.

Debi


----------



## mohntr

Thanks Cheech and DeejayDebi!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Debi bows ever so clumsliy toward MoHntr


----------



## smoked

I have to admit....brewing is another one of my small joys that I once used to do alot of......the ex didn't like the smell of wort...her loss, my gain (as you note she is the EX)  :D   getting back into sausage making and smoking (although now my guitars lay dormate more......hummm not enough time) I'm thinking it's time to fire the kettle up and get to brewing again.....  :twisted:


----------



## deejaydebi

Smoked

I love the smell or the wort but I have smelled some weirdly sour mash! I haven't played my guitar in awhile either. Mostly playing my drums and banjo when I can. My cats been using my two Aria Pro II cases as a scratch post lately. I might just have to shoot her! They stay beside my dresser at all times!

Debi


----------



## smoked

well I would shoot the cats myself...then again I'm a dog lover  :twisted:  I actually have 14 guitars myself, mostly peavey's believe it or not.....also one I built a long time ago....yet another one of my hobbies (where oh where am I supposed to find time to do all this????).


----------



## deejaydebi

Yeah I hear ya. I'm a dog person myself but these homelees cats keep knocking on my door! My last two dog pass on recently. One Bandit was very young - he was stolen out of my house and found about 10 miles from here. Someone was stealling Shelties and mine was the only male (fixed but male).

I swore I wasn't geting anymore pets. Then my son dropped off two ferrettes, and a cat he couldn't have in his new appartment and a girlfrined was going to put one down because she could keep it anymore and during my first smoke one literally walked up to my door and cried to be let in. Poor thing was abandoned from across the street and it was cold outside and he was so skinny .... and now he owns me.

 :oops: 

Debi


----------



## smoked

yea, we probably would have more dogs around if my boy max was not so fickle with other dogs....he is somewhat of a prima-donna when it comes to playing nice nice with other animals....but he also likes to sing along when I play guitar so guess it's par for course being a singer  :lol:


----------



## deejaydebi

Ahhh Max is another arogant entertainer I see.


----------



## smoked

that he is.....and today is the little guy's birthday!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Happy Birthday Max! Ifhe were closer I'd throw him an Italian Sausage I just smoked!


----------



## smoked

max would have loved that......however he was fine with the steak and fries along with cupcakes!!!  oh yea, plus all the squeaky toy's and treats as well......so spoiled......


----------



## deejaydebi

Criiters are just kids wearing fur coats!


----------



## teacup13

its an old post but thank you for this link... gonna give it a try in my other closet....

i have tomatos growing in one of the others


----------



## pomai

Years ago, a friend and I tried a few bottles of *Kaiserdom Smoked Bavarian Dark Beer*, which was sold in individual bottles at our local Safeway (of all places). Good stuff! I don't think I'd like that with smoked meats though, as that would be overkill. The beer itself was smokey enough as is. Perhaps just with a bowl of popcorn it would be great. 

I remember the bottle had a white plastic ornament of some sort of animal attached to it. Either a lion or a horse, IIRC.


----------



## deejaydebi

Pomai

Mehana Volcano Red Ale goes good with BBQ! Love that stuff!


Anything but Primo!


----------

